# Fell through the ice this morning.......



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys I went through while checking the ice this morning on one of my local lakes. I was checking Lake Alma down here in SE Ohio. Went out off the 2nd beach found about 4 inches on the beach, walked another 25 yards out and found 3 inches, walked another 25 yards and heard a crunch, I stopped for a second and thought maybe it was just where some snow/water on top of the ice had re-froze. Took another step and I was in the lake. This was over about 8-10 feet of water. Ice was only about an inch thick there. Thank goodness I stayed cool and put my arms out. After that I just leaned forward and kicked my legs, it worked and after I got on top I crawled very gently to where I knew the 3 inches was then got up and walked back to the truck. That water is COLD and I got very lucky! Be careful out there no matter where you are fishing on the ice! Thank goodness all I had with me was an auger....my vex,shanty, and other fishing equipment was in the truck.

These lakes down here normally have very safe ice after this much cold weather. I guess where the snow has been on it has kept them from freezing true. Peon had checked it one day last week and it had a bunch of water on it...maybe just too much weight? I saw one guy on Lake Rupert on my way to Alma and he was on the shallow end not very far out. I was gonna stop and give him a heads up, but he was gone when I came back through. After watching four wheelers and snowmobiles running all over Buckeye Lake yesterday makes you think about it,lol.

Travis, you don't dare tell your sister! She would have a stroke. Rusty I hope you are reading this!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

falling through is no joke, done it 3 times now myself. one thing i learned is you have about 20 seconds of good bouyancy due to your boots and clothes being full of air before they fill up and soak. so long as you stay cool, dont freak out and start thrashing around your gonna be fine so long as you can pull yourself up on the ice. keeping your arms out is a big plus too! 

glad to hear you made it out fine, except for maybe a set of "Blue [email protected]!!s" 

did you loose your auger?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder about Buckeye too....with the atv and sleds on it....ODNR says 9in. of ice..... for safe ice for them to be on it.....just because there are some on it..... doesn't mean someone won't find a thinner spot.

Glad you made it out safe...and there was snow on it...instead of a sheet of ice....I think that had to help getting out(snow)


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you made it out safely Tom! The ice this year has been really weird and even with all of this cold the lakes are not freezing uniformly. Every one stay safe out there. Remember there is always enough room for safety equipment in your ice fishing arsenal.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHEW! Be safe out there guys. All the snow is making for slow ice production. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm one of them who never will go through. I've walked on the ice down here a good bit and would have bet you that after finding 4 inches on that beach that I was gonna pull some trout through the ice this morning. Dinkbuster is correct you are bouyant which surprised me. I do believe if I would have freaked out and went thrashing toward the bad ice, you may have been reading about me or watching it on the news. Cool calm and collected is hard to beat! It actually surprised me how quick I was back on the ice. There were a couple cars driving around the lake, but I don't think anyone even noticed. Ironman, the area actually had about 4 inches of snow and it helped me get some traction. Dink, got my auger back....somehow I remembered to slide it toward the good ice.

I should not have been out there by myself, just not worth it! Definately gonna put an emphasis on safety before my next walk on the ice. In our early days of icing we always had good rope attached to an innertube.

Good luck guys....not sure we will be able to get on some of these local lakes down here anytime soon. If not, we'll see some of you on Buckeye.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad your OK Tom. Buckeye was safe last Saturday, but as Carl said, all the snow makes ice groth slow. Becareful out there guys!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

We fished Buckeye yesterday. Peon was looking forward to meeting you on the ice. Maybe next time.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy you got lucky Tom glad you were OK, only ice fishing I'm going to do is on the Ohio with a boat underneath me, glad you kept a cool head and got out of the thin stuff, be safe out there, looking at the long weather forecast looks like you guys are going to lose your ice in a short time next week 40's week after 50's...............Doc


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

How did your seminar go yesterday?

Might be for the best down here anyway. If we lose this iffy ice, maybe the next cold snap can build us some good ice.

Plus as soon as those creeks open back up we'll be casting for muskie.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Glad you are ok


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,
Went well lots a people both days that I talked thanks for asking.............Doc


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad you made it out Tom. I advocate and use a spud bar. I have run into several situations like yours this winter, not really sure what the science behind it is, but there seem to be several lakes and ponds that have sporadically safe ice on them. Walking with a spud bar tells me when I am going into the danger zone and keeps me dry. Best $30 I spent.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

someone had to be watching over you ....god bless for getting out ok....be careful out there


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Glad you are safe and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom , thank goodness you are able to tell this story yourself, and not be on the news. Could have been a lot worse. I am glad that you are ok. I have stayed away from Alma myself because of all of this snow. I have been checking my pond , and it has not been safe yet either. lots of slush under the snow.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm good here. 

Maybe next cold snap down here Rusty. Glad you read this man. Could have been any of us.

Most embarrassing part is when I had people warn me that someone had fallen in today... I say yeah that was me. Someone saw me out there!

Be safe and catch lots of fish this winter guys!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

When you use a spud bar you can mabey get 2-3' in front of you. So my ? is if it goes threw are you in trouble already?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

BuckeyeTom sure am glad to hear you are safe and sound...Never know what that next step may bring..with this snow making a blanket on top of what..skim ice or six inches of hard ice...Have to be extremely careful out there this early..Safety Always.....JIM.....CL....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im glad youre ok.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You've got some balls to post that man, teaches me a lesson thats for sure!!

Glad your ok!!!


----------



## mr4x4 (Oct 12, 2008)

Drilled some hole's in alma tonite 3.5 -4.5 think i will give it a try friday & sat.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

mr 4x4 be careful out there! i was on rupert today and there where spots with alot of water on top of the ice.... we would love to fish alma this weekend but we got another buckeye lake trip planned due to alma being iffy


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

that is my biggest fear... Just no fish worth dying over... As I have gotten older the more I am a wimp about stuff no longer fearless... Glad you are ok... remaining calm is the key in all life and death situations...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Dan Adelman...You are not a whimp...You are just being wise in your old age...We have guy's out there that think they can walk on water even when the ice dissapears from under there feet...It happens to the other guy and not to me..This is the way a lot of guy's think..Some do not know the meaning of common sense....I don't need to go out there and show off to anybody..As they say with age comes wisdom...Safe Fishing To You.....JIM.....CL....


----------

